# Nuvo Screws - Nuvo kid on the block



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Sweet!! Just finished hanging another kitchen today and wished I had these! Back hurts from "powering" the screws overhead while balancing with the other hand ;-)

Gene, do you think the new bit is worthwhile? It seems like it would register more tightly, more so than the square drive. I love the square drive for being able to hold long screws without dropping while your one handed.

Most manufacturers don't make longer than 2" or at least I haven't seen them in there offerings. Why? Ever hang in a condo with the walls all funky?? 2 1/4 was a must….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Gene , I'll look into these. I do use fastenings occasionally.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Gene: I love good screws, no pun intended.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A great and helpful review Gene. I hope they find their way to Norway.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Gene, you are amazing. 
What a well documented, thoughtful, well written, and insightful review. And your photos are stunning.

Those screws seem really nice, I will keep this in my bag of tricks.

Steve


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Oooh. I learned something. Thank you!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

great review… wish they had a few more distibutors! If they really want to sell these, they need to get in the big three (orange/blue and amazon)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*...the finest screw available*…..nevermind. : )


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Love that way you share your latest research Gene, 
Pete


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice review.
Hopefully "McFeelys" will start selling them.
That's where I always go to get screwed….......................


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great review; I love how well thought and written it is.
But a question: Do these screws offer any advantages in a controlled environment (workshop) where predrilling is typically done? I switched from phillips screws a long time ago to square drive and haven't needed anything more, so I never jumped on the spax or grk bandwagon.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the interest, the compliments and the well expected puns. For even more knee slappers, go to http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43769 or http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42397.

chopnhack - do you think the new bit is worthwhile? 
Yes, if you are using Nuvo or Quadrex screws. Just like a properly made Robertson bit they have a slight taper and if the screw itself is well made (not always the case), you can drop the drill to the floor from bench height and the screw will still be on the bit. To your second point, we have Quadrex screws on hand out to 3" and it will probably be true for Nuvo types eventually.

NiteWalker - Do these screws offer any advantages in a controlled environment ? 
Good point and the short answer is maybe. They definitely have an advantage in bit holding power, utter lack of cam out and they also do a better, cleaner job in countersinking. We pre-drill everything in our shop too but with Nuvo we don't have to drill as deep. This is helpful because tiny drills always clog up and require multiple re-entries after shaking off the muff. Now we can just go shallow, make the countersink with our Dimar carbide tipped units and let the screw take care of the rest.








You can't do better than these. Super long lasting, razor sharp countersink edges in any material.
gene


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review, wish they had a dealer in Western Canada… look interesting! I think I will order some.


----------

